# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Βίντεο με τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους!!

## xasimo

Επειδή πολλές φορές πετυχαίνω βιντεάκια με διάφορα φτερωτά πλασματάκια που θέλω να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας, 
και επειδή δεν βρίσκω κάποιο παρόμοιο θέμα για να τα βάλω, αποφάσισα να ανοίξω ένα καινούργιο. :: 

Όποιος άλλος θέλει να μοιραστεί κάτι ανάλογο μαζι μας ειναι ευπρόσδεκτος  :Party0028: 

Τα βίντεο μπορούν να αφορούν οποιοδήποτε φτερωτό πλασματάκι...
από καναρίνια και παπαγάλους μέχρι ....μπούφους και κουκουβάγιες  ::  :: 

Το πρώτο μου βίντεο δείχνει λευκά καναρινάκια να κάνουν το μπανάκι τους  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 

Είναι γλύκες!!

----------


## xasimo

Kαι εδω ενα με παπαγαλο ...πολυ γελιο!!!

Ο Παντελής το βλεπει τουλαχιστον μια φορα την μερα τον τελευταιο μηνα. Αφου εχει αρχιζει να παπαγαλιζει και αυτος λοοοοοοοοολ 

Μου κανει κατι peekaboo στο ξεκαρφωτο  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωραίο θέμα , ευχαριστούμε Κατερίνα !
Εδώ είναι κάποια αγαπημένα μου βίντεο που κατακαιρούς βλεπω και ξανα βλέπω συνέχεια χωρίς να τα χορταίνω :

Cockatiels 










Lovebirds 




Άλλωστε αυτά είναι τα αγαπημένα μου είδη πουλιών , οπότε το έχω κάψει με βίντεο ! Θα βάλω και άλλα πιο μετά χαχαχα

----------


## xasimo

Καλα τα παπαγαλακια οταν ειναι μωρα ειναι σαν μικρα δεινοσαυρακια τα καλα μου.....!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μπραβο Κατερινα για το πολυ ωραιο θεμα!!! :Happy0065: 

πανεμορφα βιντεο!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Παρα πολυ ωραιο θεμα!!!! Βαζω κι εγω το βιντεακι μου!

----------


## xasimo

Χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε το θέμα  :Anim 26:  γιατι το ανοιξα με δισταγμο  :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα αγαπημένα μου lovebird (masked και fischer είναι τα αγαπημένα μου)








και οι αγάπες της ζωής μου , το είδος που είmαι ταγμένος για πάντα , τα cockatiel

----------


## Efthimis98

> 


Πολύ ωραίο όντως θέμα!!!
Μάριε, λέω και εγώ, μόνο ο Μόρτης μου τρελαίνεται γι αυτό το είδος παιχνιδιού; Του βάζω μέσα στο κλουβί κάποιο κορδονάκι και κάνει σαν παλαβό να το πιάσει. Μετά του το πέρνα και εκνευρίζεται. Είναι πολύ αστείος πραγματικά!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο κατερινα!

----------


## xasimo

Σ'ευχαριστω Κωστα! Χαιρομαι που προσφερα εστω και ενα μικρο λιθαρακι στο forum που με εχει βοηθησει τοσο πολυ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## mparoyfas

πολυ ωραια κοπέλα.

----------


## xasimo

Μια ομορφη καλημερα σε ολους!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ειναι ωραια η αγκαλιτσα!!!

----------


## xasimo

Αλοιμονο...για ολα τα πλασματα  :Happy:

----------


## Ariadni

χαχαχαχα κλαιω! ποσο τελειος!

----------


## panagiotis k

Χαχχαχαχααχχα.........στο 0:43 ....είσαι βλάκας ρε ........

----------


## erithacus

Εγώ γέλασα πολύ με αυτην την εκτέλεση του Τιτανικού...
χαχαχαχαχαχαχχ

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχα τον εκτελεσε! Και μετα αταραχος πισω στο κλουβι!

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  αχαχα έλιωσα από τα γέλια . 

Επίθεση - μερικά λεπτά σιγής και ο μόνος επιζών ο παπαγάλος . χαχαχαχαχαχαχα 
Καημένος ο βιολιστής .  :Character0051:  :Character0051:

----------


## erithacus

χααχαχαχαχ του φυγανε και τα γυαλιά κια τα βιολιά....Άκου το βιολί λίγα κλάσματα μετά που σκάει κάτω...χαχαχαχαχαχαχα...μα πάει ο χαζός να παίξει βιολί και να εκνευρίσει αμαζόνα?....

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχα σε ολη τη διαρκεια αναρωτιομουν ποτε θα του χωσει καμια αναστροφη! Προκαλεσε πολυ την τυχη του!

----------


## jk21

Μιλαμε για* τό* πειραχτηριο !

----------


## xasimo

αχαχαχα ! τι καλοοο  :Love0020:  δεν παιζει κινδυνος με την γατα να κανει μια χαψια .....??? :Confused0007:

----------


## jk21

Παιζει και παραπαιζει αν μιλαμε γενικα .Το συγκεκριμενο δεν ξερω το αφεντικο τι θαρρος ειχε μετα απο ισως μακρυ διαστημα που τα ειχε σχετικα κοντα το ενα το αλλο υπο την επιβλεψη και αρχισε να την χαλαρωνει αν υπηρξε εμπιστοσυνη .Παντως παντα υπαρχει ο κινδυνος

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

στην Ελλαδα μπορει να υπαρχει τετοιος κινδυνος. στο εξωτερικο οχι. η γατα κινδυνευει απο το παπαγαλακι. μιλαμε τοσο ηρεμα-χαζα γατια, δεν εχω ξαναδει, και εχω δει αρκετα. καμια σχεση με τα δικα μας.

----------


## xasimo

Δείτε τι κανει αυτος....τωρα αν ειναι επικυνδινο για τον ιδιο, για τους αλλους ή για τον παπαγαλο δεν ξερω....παντως ειναι εντυπωσιακο!




(περιεχει κανα δυο ακομψες εκφρασεις...ας κρινει η Δ.Ο. αν πρεπει να διαγραφει...)

----------


## Ariadni

Πωπω ελπιζω οτι γυρισε.... Εντυπωσιακο αλλα ανατριχιασα και μονο στη σκεψη οτι μπορει να μη γυρισε...

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μεγαλη ανευθυνοτητα...... ευτυχως δεν επαθε τιποτα κανενας τους.....μονο εμεις και οι Αραβες ειμαστε μανουλα σε τετοιες βλακιες :Anim 59:

----------


## Ariadni

παπαγαλοι-γατες 2-0!

----------


## kostas karderines

Η φωνακλου μου!!!! :Happy:

----------


## kostas karderines

ασ βαλουμε και αυτο εδω τοτε να τα εχουμε συγκεντρωμενα!ταισμα καρδερινοκαναρου........!

----------


## xasimo

Τι ομορφοοοοοοοο!!!  cuteness overload! Ευχαριστουμε που το μοιραστηκες μαζι μας Κωστα !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πανδαισία χρωμάτων !  :Innocent0006:  ::

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Γλύκα είναι το μικρούλη.

----------


## xrisam

Ψυχή μου!!!

----------


## Viki_❤

τι ομορφα κουκλια ειναι αυτα! :Love0033:

----------


## Ariadni

Ποσο γλυκουλιιιι!!! Θεε μου μια σταλιτσα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

ένα από τα πιο γλυκά και πανέμορφα κοκατιλ .  :Love0033:

----------


## CreCkotiels

ένα χαδιάρικο μπάτζι με πολύ μεγάλο λεξιλόγιο . 







χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels

ομορφιά κ χρώμα

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Love0033:

----------


## xasimo



----------


## xasimo



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## xasimo

Για το φιλο μου τον Μαριο  ::  Μαριε με ενα τετοιο συμβιβαζομα για κοκατιλ :: 

α Μαριε ηθελα να σου δειξω και αυτα, δεν ξερω αν τα εχεις υποψην σου...και καλα για να μαθαινουν τα κοκατλ να σφυρανε!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Party0003:  Τσουλουφάααακια !!!!  :Party0003:  


Ωπα τι εννοείς ; Τέτοια μετάλλαξη ;

 Αυτό είναι αρσενικό WhiteFace cinnamon split to pied φαινοτυπικά  !  :Mad0163: 

Εμένα δε θα μου βγάλουν τέτοια μικρά ....  :Mad0163: 
εγώ θα έχω normal grey , lutino , pearl , lutino-pearl  κανένα δε σου κάνει από αυτάαα ;  :Mad0163:  :Icon Rolleyes: 

NORMAL GREY 



PEARL 



LUTINO 


LUTINO-PEARL







Κατερίνα ναι ο Έκτωρας από αυτά τα σφυρίγματα έμαθα και το τρομερό είναι ότι αυτά τα κάνει άνθρωπος  :Happy0064: 



Nα βάλω και εγώ δυο ωραία βίντεο που βλέπω τώρα τελευταία :

----------


## xasimo

> Αυτό είναι αρσενικό WhiteFace cinnamon split to pied φαινοτυπικά !


Με εστειλες τωρα....ουτε τι ειναι δεν θα ξερω να πω   :: 





> Κατερίνα ναι ο Έκτωρας από αυτά τα σφυρίγματα έμαθα και το τρομερό είναι ότι αυτά τα κάνει άνθρωπος


Ναι Μαριε ανθρωπος τα κανει...τρομερο!!

Να σου πω την αληθεια και γω μετα που πηρα τα μικρα καθομαι και τους σφυραω και εχω ανακαλυψει οτι εχο ταλεντο αχαχαχα! Οχι τοσο μεγαλο φυσικα αλλα κατι κανω... :Rolleye0012: 

Κουκλακια θα σου βγουν τα μικρα  :Happy0064:  με το καλο ευχομαι βρε Μαριε!!!!

* Απο τα παραπανω μαντεψε πιο μου αρεσει πιο πολυ.... :Anim 59:

----------


## CreCkotiels

> * Απο τα παραπανω μαντεψε πιο μου αρεσει πιο πολυ....


καλά να είμαστε και εκείνα γερά , και αν μου βγάλουν κάποιο από αυτά που θέλεις θα στο στείλω πακέτο με το λευκό καναρίνι ! χοχοχο  :108:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν ειναι βιντεο, αλλα ειναι πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια.

----------


## xasimo

Τι ειναι? σαν περιστερι μοιαζει....

----------

